# :: MEGAPANORÁMICA DE HUANCAYO ::



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

que buen trabajo, te quedo bien la panoramica!


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

La foto esta muy buena, sobre el ladrillo creo q ya es costumbre ver ese detalle en las panorámicas de las ciudades peruanas.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelente super panorámica, Sound Master. Huancayo es una ciudad muy pujante, que no deja de crecer. Si sólo se ordenara un poco más, se arborizara y tarrajeara las paredes laterales de sus edificios y casas (lo cual es un clamor nacional) quedaría bastante bien en nuestro ranking de ciudades.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

libidito said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


libidito la verdad da envidia.  por que no comprendo tu risa.










_cajamarca_










_arequipa_



y bueno trujillo, huancayo, puno, chiclayo, entre otras estan en una similar situacion en las fotos panoramicas.










_Centro de trujillo, la zona mas atractiva y turistica de la ciudad_

el problema a resolver es la falta de terrajeo en la mayoria de nuestras ciudades.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> _arequipa_




esta foto recien la veo, es nueva y esta bonita!........ pero igual tampoco escapa al ladrillo expuesto amigo. Pusiste una panoramica de Trujillo donde muestra mucho ladrillo. Porque sera que no has puesto otras mucho mejores donde se ve escaso ladrillo tan similar a esta ultima foto de arequipa???

Porque desviar el tema del thread con fotos ajenas a huancayo?? y esperar una reaccion para responder???

Por favor, se puede tocar el tema sobre costados sin terminar en general, pero mostrar fotos ajenas a huancayo ya desvirtuan notoriamente el thread, por lo que sugiero este tema que se esta abordando sea tratado exclusivamente en nuevo thread...Gracias...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Las tres últimas ciudades se ven bonitas y ordenadas. Pero parece que Arequipa es la menos afectada por el problema de la falta de tarrajeo.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

Cajamarca está precioso!


----------



## Kmilo_Kld (Aug 9, 2006)

Excelente panoramica , pero sin ofender no me gusta para nada esta ciudad...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Huancayo: Densidad Terracotta.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

Star Wars sin naves.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Muy interesante si solo ledieran una pintadita a los costados, para ello se deberia implementar una campaña financiada por la municipalidad podria ser que la muni apoye con la pintura y la gente con la mano de obra.
Bueno seria una sugerencia, se tb que hay otros aspectos de mayor prioridad , espero que con el tiempo la cosa cambie.


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

La foto esta bien lograda, ahora si entramos a valorar el contenido, la foto esta echa desde una parte en que no favorece a la ciudad, pero ahi de que se compare a un pueblo joven o barrio periferico de lima es exajerado.Una solución para esta falta de estetica,y no sólo para Huancayo, sea quiza la utilización de ladrillos barnizados, aqui en España se utiliza mucho, y queda muy bonito,y además no hace falta estar pintando la casa.


----------

